# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Downhil l- der Anfang

## sisa_scott29

Hey Leute!Hab beschlossen dieses Jahr wirklich anzufangen downhill zu fahren  :Mr. Yellow:  Bin schon die eine oder andere Abfahrt gefahren, aber mit ziemlichen Respekt/Angst.Habt ihr ein paar Tipps damit ich nicht mehr so viel schiss davor hab irgendwo runter zu fahren und vielleicht noch ein paar weitere Tipps fürs Kurven fahren?Danke schon mal im Vorraus!  :Mrgreen: Sisa

----------


## Freeride Downhill

Wenn du Angst hast kannst du nicht fahren ! Angst = Fehler = Sturz = Verletzungen  :Wink:  Du musst dir sagen: Ich schaff das und dir dein Selbstvertrauen aufbauen. Denn Selbstvertrauen gibt dir Sicherheit beim fahren.
Und fürs Kurven fahren:
-mehr in die Kurve legen und weniger lenken
-Körperschwerpunkt tief und zentral über dem Bike halten

Ich hoffe das hilf dir schonmal  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Ich würde mal ein Coaching empfehlen. Z.B. am Semmering bei the-gap.at


Ansonsten:

*Vertraut machen mit den Bremsen und der Position am Bike:*
Kann ruhig auf ebener Fläche sein. Am besten verschiedene Untergründe (Waldboden, Schotter, Aslpahlt). Wie reagiert das Bike beim Bremsen, auf welchen Untergrund kann man wie viel mit Vorder- und Hinterbremse bremsen, Wieviel Bremsen verträgts in der Kurve. Grundsätzlich: So spät wie möglich bremsen (dann ist man länger schnell  :Wink: ) - und genau so viel, dass man in den Grenzbereich zwischen Haftung und Rutschen kommt. Mit dem Vorderrad lieber weniger rutschen, hinken kann's auch mal a bissl mehr sein (aber nicht den Weg kaputt machen!).

*Aktiv bleiben:*
Anfänger sind meist etwas zu weit hinten und haben die Arme zu weit abgewinkelt. Idealerweise hat man aber den Oberkörper über dem Lenker, um genügend Druck auf's Vorderrad zu bringen. Arme leicht abgewinkelt. Jederzeit bereit am Lenker be- und entlasten. Entlasten, wenn ein Hindernis kommt (Wurzel, Stufen, rutschige Stelle), belasten, wenn man Grip hat.

*Kurve fahren:*
Rad wird in die Kurve reingelegt - ist also schräger als der Biker. Extrem betrachtet ist dann der kurveninnere Arm fast druchgestreckt, der kurvenäußere stark angewinkelt. Äußeres Pedal unten. Der Druck der Beine hauptsächlich am äußeren Pedal. Da es aber auf Dauer schwierig ist, das Bike in die Kurve zu legen, wenn gleichzeitig Druck auf's außere Pedal gegeben wird, drückt man das Bike hauptsächlich nicht mit den Armen rein, sondern dreht die Hüfte nach außen, die Knie nach innen und legt so das Bike in die Kurve. https://www.google.at/search?q=mount...w=1232&bih=780
Wichtig: Blick ans Ende der Kurve!

----------


## sisa_scott29

Danke für eure tipps  :Smile:  werd die hoffentlich bald ausprobiern können (wenns endlich wieder schöner wird).

----------

